# Apps not from Google Play



## fatymid (Mar 26, 2014)

Do you know any cube apps on android which are able to download directly to PC in .apk format?
Including:
- simulators
- algorithims
- timers


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Gube!


----------



## fatymid (Mar 27, 2014)

I've tried this one, but for no reason it doesn't load the cube.


----------

